# Obsesiones de peso



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Me pareció curioso ver este sitio donde las personas suben fotos de sus bicis y además publican el peso en gramos.

Vaya que hay personas obsesionadas con el peso. Aunque no deja de impresionar una bici full suspension de 6152 gms

http://www.light-bikes.com/BikeGallery/


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Neurotic gram counters*



klavius said:


> Me pareció curioso ver este sitio donde las personas suben fotos de sus bicis y además publican el peso en gramos.
> 
> Vaya que hay personas obsesionadas con el peso. Aunque no deja de impresionar una bici full suspension de 6152 gms
> 
> http://www.light-bikes.com/BikeGallery/


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aunque no está actualizada , pero aquí también hay diferentes pesos de cuadros y componentes , como siempre los fabricantes poniendo peso de menos en sus anuncios .

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*guilty*

sin ningun problema hasta ahora  
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=478119


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Definitivamente estan medios ut: 

Digo, no hay que descuidar el peso, pero hay otros factores... en fin, tengo mucha hueeeee y ya me voy a dormir antes de seguir debrayando barato...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> sin ningun problema hasta ahora


Bueno verte por este foro, sigo viendo con envidia (de la buena) tus proyectos ultraligeros.
Yo también me declaro culpable de contar gramos y una de mis bicis está en Light-bikes,
aunque algunas de esas bicis dificilmente aguantarían la carrilla en el cerro.
Otra página "ligera" www.julmtb.com.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo no se que pensar a veces... a veces babeo con esas cletas y otras nomas no soporto verlas. Siempre me causan admiracion y hay que reconocer que algunas modificaciones son bastante efectivas y comprometen muy poco el funcionamiento de algun componente (como agujerear un bashguard o una palanca de frenos, por ejemplo).

Mis respetos para nuestro weight weenie oficial el Doccoraje... sus bicis siempre me hacen babear.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

"Light. Strong. Cheap. Pick two" - Keith Bontrager


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

totalmente de acuerdo, hay diferentes tipos de peso


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Bueno verte por este foro, sigo viendo con envidia (de la buena) tus proyectos ultraligeros.
> Yo también me declaro culpable de contar gramos y una de mis bicis está en Light-bikes,
> aunque algunas de esas bicis dificilmente aguantarían la carrilla en el cerro.
> Otra página "ligera" www.julmtb.com.


gracias Doc y para el siguiente proyecto espero una flash, que me cuentas de las palancas Mythic carbon?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> gracias Doc y para el siguiente proyecto espero una flash, que me cuentas de las palancas Mythic carbon?


Ya tienen varios rayones, pero siguen jalando perfecto, excelente rigidez. Lo que si de plano, no me animé a rebajarlas para poder usar el 44-30. 
Salu2.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Ya tienen varios rayones, pero siguen jalando perfecto, excelente rigidez. Lo que si de plano, no me animé a rebajarlas para poder usar el 44-30.
> Salu2.


por eso mismo te preguntaba porque tengo un 30 de extralite que quiero usar pero eso de rebajar carbon como que no me convence, tenia el mismo problema con las powerarms al tratar 29-42 pero mejor use un 30 para no rebajarlas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> "Light. Strong. Cheap. Pick two" - Keith Bontrager


Se te olvido 'Looks cool'...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> "Light. Strong. Cheap. Pick two" - Keith Bontrager


A good weight-weenie always picks the first two.

@Limon, el Extralite 30 lo estoy usando en las E-bones, a esas si les rebaje la ceja de los brazos para que pudiera librar la cadena.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> "Light. Strong. Cheap. Pick two" - Keith Bontrager


cuando bontrager dijo eso no existia Ebay


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

No hay mejor peso que el que conserve cada quién en su puerquecin!
El ciclista tambien cuenta!
Saludos!
Rocky Fitness. (?)


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Rocky_Rene said:


> No hay mejor peso que el que conserve cada quién en su puerquecin!
> El ciclista tambien cuenta!
> Saludos!
> Rocky Fitness. (?)


Exacto! digo, de nada sirve preocuparse por bajarle unos cuantos gramos a la bici si pesas 80-90 kgs no?

No sé ustedes, pero yo creo que con una bici que ronde los 12 kgs es más que suficiente. Como ven?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Exacto! digo, de nada sirve preocuparse por bajarle unos cuantos gramos a la bici si pesas 80-90 kgs no?
> 
> No sé ustedes, pero yo creo que con una bici que ronde los 12 kgs es más que suficiente. Como ven?


Eeek, la mia pesa 15.5kg, es un cerdo con ruedas!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Eeek, la mia pesa 15.5kg, es un cerdo con ruedas!


ni mas ni menos que 34 libras.. es una Kona koiler o cual es????


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Neurotic gram counters.*



the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Aunque no está actualizada , pero aquí también hay diferentes pesos de cuadros y componentes , como siempre los fabricantes poniendo peso de menos en sus anuncios .
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Con componentes confiables mis Turner Flux han estado entre los 11.250 kgms.(24.8 lbs) y los 11.750 kgms. ( 25.9 lbs. ) para mi gusto son buenos pesos para una trailbike (xc )

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Eeek, la mia pesa 15.5kg, es un cerdo con ruedas!


Pues la mia anda en 30# (13kg pasaditos)... antes del amortiguador de resorte.

Pero veo muy pocos lugares donde sacarle peso sin reducir su confiabilidad y sin que me salga en un ojo de la cara.

Cassette, poste de manubrio y tal vez el manubrio. De ahi en mas, ya va en detrimento de la rodada.

Un lugar donde se puede ahorrar bastante peso y que se note es en las llantas (neumaticos). A veces de neumatico a neumatico de la misma marca y modelo, la diferencia es de 30grs. Ya si cambias de marca, pues se amplia o reduce segun el sapo y la pedrada.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

17 kilos y me vale madres.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Pues la mia anda en 30# (13kg pasaditos)... antes del amortiguador de resorte.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > Pues la mia anda en 30# (13kg pasaditos)... antes del amortiguador de resorte.
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> ni mas ni menos que 34 libras.. es una Kona koiler o cual es????


Knolly Endorphin.... La verdad no se siente pesada al rodar, o por lo menos es bastante rodable. He hecho rutas largas donde llego mejor con esta que con mi anterior (una Titus Moto Lite), que era mas ligera pero no me acuerdo de su peso.

La bici como la arme inicial ( y como la pesé )... ahora tiene otras ruedas, otros grips y multiplicación SLX...


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Pues esta no canta mal las rancheras


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Pues esta no canta mal las rancheras


Fo-Fo... Como le hiciste para ponerle el hitch a tu Corolla??? Es una instalacion permanente, se puede quitar, lo venden?

Perdon por el threadjack, pero me interesa...


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Warp said:


> Fo-Fo... Como le hiciste para ponerle el hitch a tu Corolla??? Es una instalacion permanente, se puede quitar, lo venden?
> 
> Perdon por el threadjack, pero me interesa...


que tal Warp,,, mira compre el hitch orginal del corolla pero recibe solo una pulgada y aunque el rack lo venden con entrada para una pulgada preferí comprarlo de 2 pulgadas lo que hice fue mandar ponerle el hith para 2 pulgadas, ellos me preguntaron si lo queria fijo o removible como el original del corolla que trae 2 tornillos en cada lado,

yo les pedi que me lo dejaran fijo osea bien soldado porque igual cuando cambias de auto el hitch no es compatible, la verdad este bike rack es bastante combeniente y solo te toma segundos para poner la bici.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> que tal Warp,,, mira compre el hitch orginal del corolla pero recibe solo una pulgada y aunque el rack lo venden con entrada para una pulgada preferí comprarlo de 2 pulgadas lo que hice fue mandar ponerle el hith para 2 pulgadas, ellos me preguntaron si lo queria fijo o removible como el original del corolla que trae 2 tornillos en cada lado,
> 
> yo les pedi que me lo dejaran fijo osea bien soldado porque igual cuando cambias de auto el hitch no es compatible, la verdad este bike rack es bastante combeniente y solo te toma segundos para poner la bici.


MIl gracias!

NO sabia que el Corolla trae para ponerle un hitch... me gusta ese tipo.


----------

